# New to this area



## diapermate (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello all!
So, I've been around as an art-watcher and forum and blogs reader for quite a while, and all through my wanderings here and there I developed ideas and thoughts about a fursona of myself. The major things that I'm having troubles deciding (and the main one preventing me from moving on with developing and making my fursona a reality) is its species. I read through many guides and did many of those funny quizes about what's my furry identity and none of those gave me a satisfying result...
I would really appreciate if you have any suggestions or tips about deciding that, or how to get to a good feeling of what I feel like.
Thanks!


----------



## aepaex (Apr 18, 2017)

It took me a few years to settle on a fursona species lol, I feel your pain. Sometimes it just takes time. Unfortunately, there isn't a set list of rules for what a fursona is or how to make one, but I have some tips that might help!

*Things you might want to consider*

- What do you want your fursona to represent? Is it just "me as an anthro character" or is it more idealized/separate from yourself?
- What parts of your personality, interests, etc. do you want your fursona to show?
- What traits do you like or dislike in other people's fursonas/OCs? If you really like colorful hybrid characters, for example, that might be a good place to start.
- If you considered a species/design and it ended up not "feeling right", why do you think that is?
*
Picking a species*
Some of these are probably going to be repeats from other guides you read but I figured I'd list them anyways

- An animal you relate to or feel closely connected to
- An animal you feel like you share many traits with
- An animal that you like or admire, one you think is cool/beautiful/etc.
- Your favorite animal/s
- An animal that you want others to relate you to, that you want others to see you as (e.g. If you want someone to say that dragons remind them of you, maybe your fursona could be a dragon)
- An animal that you just think would look cool as your fursona. It doesn't need to have any special meaning to you
- You probably already know this, but it's worth noting that your sona can be a mythological/fictional/original species if you want

- If you can't decide between a few different species
--- Your fursona can be a hybrid of 2+ animals
--- Your fursona can have multiple forms
--- You can have multiple fursonas

Finally, I want to add that it's okay to change fursonas. My current sona is ~3-4 years old, and before that I had a different fursona for a few years (and before _that_ I had another sona, etc.) Your interests and aesthetics will change over time, so it's common for your fursona to no longer "fit" after a while.

Good luck!


----------



## diapermate (Apr 18, 2017)

aepaex said:


> It took me a few years to settle on a fursona species lol, I feel your pain. Sometimes it just takes time. Unfortunately, there isn't a set list of rules for what a fursona is or how to make one, but I have some tips that might help!
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so very much, as well as the help it's always nice to have a warming welcoming.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you like a specific animal?
Do you think they're cool/real fuckin' nito/totally tubular/rad?

If yes to both of those then there's your species


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2017)

aepaex said:


> It took me a few years to settle on a fursona species lol, I feel your pain. Sometimes it just takes time. Unfortunately, there isn't a set list of rules for what a fursona is or how to make one, but I have some tips that might help!
> 
> *Things you might want to consider*
> 
> ...



That's essentially why I picked a fox to be my OC. I LOVE foxes!!! They're so freaking beautiful! That, and there's also a bunch of important symbolism. They represent quiet beauty, which sums me up well. Female foxes, or vixens, are the fandom's equivalent to a blond chick, which I also am. That, and ever hear of the Kitsune? That folklore aspect of foxes meshes very well with the fact that I'm transgender (m2f... I still don't know the proper way to phrase it...)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi newbie and fellow art-lover!

As someone who absolutely loves designing characters, I can safely say it's not easy. Granted some designs come easier than others, but sometimes you really gotta work at them before you're satisfied. 

It's hard enough making a design to fit a story, but making an avatar for yourself is another matter entirely. Mine may have only taken two tries, but some people take years on theirs. My advice is don't stress out about it. Some of my best ideas come to me when I step away and do something else. These things will take time. And maybe just doodle for a bit. It'll get you in touch with that subconscious part of yourself the things you like will surface.

I hope you figure out your fursona soon. Boops all around!


----------



## Calypso Mooncaller (Apr 18, 2017)

From what I see anything seems to go when it comes to species ( I saw an owl-dragon-ferret sort of animal and it was amazing!) but I was curious is the whole hybrid species thing as accepted as I think it is? I'm fairly new and currently constructing my fursona of a hybrid dragon. I really love her, and I hope others will too and not think 'wtf even is this??' or 'great, another goofy hybrid'.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That's essentially why I picked a fox to be my OC. I LOVE foxes!!! They're so freaking beautiful! That, and there's also a bunch of important symbolism. They represent quiet beauty, which sums me up well. Female foxes, or vixens, are the fandom's equivalent to a blond chick, which I also am. That, and ever hear of the Kitsune? That folklore aspect of foxes meshes very well with the fact that I'm transgender (m2f... I still don't know the proper way to phrase it...)


Decided to check out what the eagle stands for and apparently it's teaching, triumph, integrity and honesty.


I'm okay with that


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Decided to check out what the eagle stands for and apparently it's teaching, triumph, integrity and honesty.
> 
> 
> I'm okay with that


By the way, how long have you been an eagle, Sergei? You used to have a different icon...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 18, 2017)

Calypso Mooncaller said:


> From what I see anything seems to go when it comes to species ( I saw an owl-dragon-ferret sort of animal and it was amazing!) but I was curious is the whole hybrid species thing as accepted as I think it is? I'm fairly new and currently constructing my fursona of a hybrid dragon. I really love her, and I hope others will too and not think 'wtf even is this??' or 'great, another goofy hybrid'.



I mean, it's not exactly uncommon as you might think. Some think it's ridiculous while others wholly embrace it. In general it's fine though the more outlandish you get the closer you get to sparkledog territory



FluffyShutterbug said:


> By the way, how long have you been an eagle, Sergei? You used to have a different icon...



Couple of years but I never bothered to get anything commissioned. Finally caved and got something done


----------



## diapermate (Apr 19, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Decided to check out what the eagle stands for and apparently it's teaching, triumph, integrity and honesty.
> 
> 
> I'm okay with that


Where/how did you searched? It may help me put some things in mind...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 19, 2017)

diapermate said:


> Where/how did you searched? It may help me put some things in mind...


www.potrerotradingpost.com: What Do Different Animals Represent?
www.greatdreams.com: ANIMALS, BIRDS, AND INSECTS AND THEIR MEANINGS


----------



## diapermate (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 19, 2017)

I'll tell you what I tell everyone: Stay away from very complicated markings like cow splots, zebra stripes, leopard spots etc...

They make drawing your character from different angles very difficult very fast. Picking something visually simple can let you focus on the presentation of everything else about the drawing that much more.


----------



## diapermate (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks again, all of you. 

@aepaex, I thought about things you said. I think my fursona should be an idealizes myself, more or less. I considered few of the points you mentioned, and I come to few conclusions.
I really like both wolves and lynxes. Both are beautiful to my opinion and both have suitable meaning generally and personally.

Wolves are a slightly wild version of dogs which I adore and adored all my childhood and still love (and thus connecting to my little space as well as to my furry side), they are amazing looking and have association with family, wisdom, love and pathfinding - all are fitting with my feeling of my fursona.

Lynxes are a wild version of cats, in a way (noticing a motive around, ha? ), and still are a different animals (it's important to me, since I'm allergic to cats and even though I love them it would be a bit weird that I'll be allergic to my fursona or it would be an unreachable version of myself). They associate with prophet, observation, silence and balance in life - again, traits I feel connection with (or want my fursona to have, in a way, even by meaning). On the personal side, the character who got me into the furry world is Star, and she's a lynx (I assume you do know her). It was the first anthro with whom I felt any connection or compassion (not to mention that I absolutely LOVE star, but that's another topic), and so lynxes will always have this place for me. On the other hand, I don't want to be a lynx just because Star is, and I'm worrying that lynx is fairly rare to be immediately related to Star.

The last thing I have thought of is that I prefer not to have a long nose. AKA a cat nose would fit my feelings more than a wolf nose...

I think that's all for now, these are thoughts I had long time and the final touches were added after this discussion. I share them because I would love to have some help and opinions about it.


----------

